# steak fries



## KnoxFrenchCoach

I am french and I have no idea how to say "Steak Fries" in French. I know the fries are thicker than the french fries but don't halve a name for it.


----------



## k@t

Les choses comme ça ?

Si oui, en bon français, je crois que ça s'appelle des _*potatoes*_, ou sinon peut-être des _*frites rustiques*_.


----------



## KnoxFrenchCoach

Frites rustiques semble bien. Merci


----------



## joelooc

Sur l'illustration proposée par K@t je crois que c'est ce qu'on appelle des wedges et qui continueront probablement (infortunément) à s'appeler des wedges en Français tout comme les _wraps_ qui ne s'appellent toujours pas des _emballages_
D'un autre côté appeler des frites des _coins_ pourrait prêter à confusion.


----------



## jekoh

_Potatoes_ m'a l'air beaucoup plus courant que _wedges._


----------



## joelooc

jekoh said:


> _Potatoes_ m'a l'air beaucoup plus courant que _wedges._


Dans les deux cas on ne peut pas franchement parler de traduction d'autant que l'appellation qui semble la plus courante soit "potato wedges" dans les menus de 
restauration hâtive  et chez les vendeurs de surgelés.
Quartiers de pomme de terre est souvent utilisé mais faux puisque les pommes de terre sont coupées en huit.


----------



## jekoh

Les deux "traductions" sont aussi mauvaises l'une que l'autre, mais les moteurs de recherche donnent beaucoup plus de résultats pour _"des potatoes_" que pour _"des wedges_" (mot que je n'ai personnellement jamais entendu, même si ce n'est pas une preuve), et encore, l'essentiel des résultats pour _wedges_ concerne le golf, et quand c'est pas le golf c'est des chaussures...


----------



## Philippides

Avec "potatoe" en français, je m'attendrais à quelque chose du type "backed potatoe"
Sur l'image présentée, j’appellerais cela des frites rustiques. 
Et je n'avais jamais entendu "wedges" non plus


----------



## KnoxFrenchCoach

Merci tout le monde de vos réponses. Je crois que je vais garder en mémoire potato wedge.


----------



## joelooc

Attention toutefois au pluriel à la confusion entre wedges et wedgies
wedgies - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com
To give someone a wedgie ou to wear wedgies n'a rien à voir avec les frites rustiques


----------



## KnoxFrenchCoach

Ah ah ah good one


----------



## Nicomon

Moi,  j'appelle ça (lien vers photos) des  *patates grecques *
Mais j'ai vu aussi : _frites _/ _pommes de terre à la grecque _

Au fait, pourquoi _potatoes_ et pas _patates ?  _Ç'a au moins le mérite d'être français, même si ça peut sembler vieillot en Europe.
Sinon, je préfère de loin _frites rustiques. _Mais... est-ce bien la même chose  ? 





joelooc said:


> Quartiers de pomme de terre est souvent utilisé mais faux puisque les pommes de terre sont coupées en huit.


 On dit bien des _quartiers de citron/d'ananas séché/d'orange/de melon_... et le fruit n'est pas forcément coupé en quatre.
_Quartiers_ me semble au contraire une bonne traduction de _wedges_. Je trouve un peu paresseux de le « traduire » par  _wedges. _

@ Philippides :  voulais-tu écrire baked potato(e) - sans le c?


----------



## jekoh

Nicomon said:


> Au fait, pourquoi _potatoes_ et pas _patates ?  _Ç'a au moins le mérite d'être français, même si ça peut sembler vieillot en Europe.


Les gens qui disent _potatoes_ le font parce que ce mot a au moins le mérite de ne _pas_ être français. C'est les mêmes qui parlent de _wings_.


----------



## Reynald

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse de snobisme dans ce cas. Ils disent _potatoes _parce que c'est ce qui est écrit sur le grand tableau derrière le comptoir et sur les menus de la plus grande chaîne américaine de restauration rapide présente en France. Pour être compris de la serveuse on ne peut qu'employer les mots proposés par l'établissement (photo postée au #2). D'ailleurs, elle rectifie d'elle-même si on n'emploie pas le mot juste. (Expérience vécue quand des enfants et ados de la famille m'y traînent. Je ne connaissais même pas l'existence de ce mot "français" avant de le voir et de l'entendre dans ces "restaurants". Et, que cela me plaise ou non, j'ai dû dire _potatoes_ pour les goûter - et, comme tout le monde, sans faire le moindre effort de prononciation afin d'être sûr d'être compris ).

Le mot s'est peut-être généralisé ensuite sur les emballages des grandes surfaces. Ou peut-être est-ce l'inverse. (?)


----------



## L'irlandais

For me French fries refers to allumette-cut chips (which are double fried, following the Belgian culinary tradition).  So even ordainary-cut chips are thicker.
The term Steak(-cut) Fries as used in Ireland or the U.K refers to fat-cut chips, say double the size of ordainary chips. The added thickness when deep fried gives a soft textured chip.  Not potato wedges, which are somewhere between roast potatoes and French fries, often oven-baked rather than deep fried like chips/fries.  Perhaps the fast food industry doesn't make the distinction, but this is a language forum, I think we should.

Potato chips in GB are what you call fries in the US
Potato chips (US) are what we call crisps.
The *Oxford* dico blog helps clear up some of the confusion.


----------



## petit1

Un fabricant de produits surgelés les nomme, en _bon_ français , "_potatoes_"  avec une variante de "_country potatoes_".


----------



## L'irlandais

Sorry if my post wasn't clear.  I think the Steak fries in the OP are what would be called Steak-cut chips in Europe.  These are deep-fried or double-fried, but fried and are not to be confused with (oven-baked) potato wedges.

Following an online search, one popular manufacturer calls them "Steakhouse" (here in France)


> Des frites particulièrement charnues, pour un maximum de moelleux au bon goût de pomme de terre.



It is all in the cut :thick-cut fries are flat. (Scroll down to step 3 to see an example.)  Potato wedges are whole potatoes cut in quarter or in 8, giving a "triangular" wedge form to the cut.  Not the same thing in my books.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Perhaps a word about *wedge *may be useful.  In all its uses (golf, shoes, carpentry, potatoes, cheese...) there is the meaning "*triangular *solid".  So thick square-cut chips (_pommes rustiques_) aren't usually wedges because they have parallel sides.

Add that to the cooking method, and the distinctions l'Irlandais mentions in #15 are all the more pertinent.


----------



## L'irlandais

I get it that the fast food industry blurs the distinction and that the supermarket trade hasn't bothered to translate the term.  In answer to the Original question, these _Steak fries _are described as *frites épaisses de brasserie* here in France, being 1cm thick.  While "normal" chips (dit classique) are 6 to 8mm thick.  Frites allumettes 4mm thick and even a 2mm thick version called frites paille (extra fine) exists appearantly.  The term "de brasserie" adequately translates "Steakhouse" in my opinion.

So 3 typical cuts/découpe fine, normale ou épaisse.  Plus Crinkle cuts of various sorts, frites coupe ondulée ou dentelées.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

It's funny because I don't even know what those are myself. I mostly think of them as just thick fries....


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I say "wedgies" because wedges are a #10 golf club or a door stop  - both triangular in shape. Wedgies are thick and fat and not so long and square.

French Fries is USA so maybe FFFs is more accurate = Fat French Fries    (*-     -    I just made that up so don't look it up on google!)
*


----------



## L'irlandais

Another point to ponder, potato wedges tend to have the skin on, while French fries, irrespective of the type of cut, are generally made from peeled potatoes.  Types of fries

Do you genuinely not see a difference?  American Steak(house) fries are not called potato wedges in French.
  Since they originated here, it seems logical they'd have a French name, non?


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Good find irlandis. Yes, I think of steak fries as just big fat annoying fries (I prefer skinny ones). Not necessarily wedges with skin. And your book seems to be the definitive explanation of them all, so....mais il reste encore la question : comment on l'appele en français ?  Ou c'est comme vous avez déjà dit : frites épaisses de brasserie ? Ça colle avec les francophones ?


----------



## Nicomon

KnoxFrenchCoach, who asked the question, is from Knoxville, Tennessee.  So... I think, just think, that he means this description of Steak fries.
The address given on the *website* that I copied from is in  NYC (New York City) :


> Similar to french fries, *steak fries are thick wedges of potatoes fried or roasted to crispy perfection*. Because steak fries are thicker than french or even shoestring fries, they require just a little more finesse to get the ideal ratio of crispy outside to soft, creamy center.


 One of the prictures shown is *this one
*
I'm pretty sure that what L'irlandais calls « frites épaisses de brasserie » are the type shown in the second picture on the "Types of fries" page.
*Or those*, which are also called « pommes Pont-Neuf » in France.

The ones that  McDonald's calls in  Frenglish  « Les Deluxe Potatoes » on the France website are described as follows (emphasis mine) : 





> *Craquantes et savoureuses ! *
> Découvrez ces délicieux *morceaux* de pomme de terre épicés et leur sauce spéciale à la ciboulette[…].
> *Quartiers* de pommes de terre *avec leur peau*, *épicés*, frits.


 *Picture
*
Je ne sais pas ce que les autres en pensent, mais ça ressemble drôlement à mes « patates grecques ».


----------



## k@t

Soleil_Couchant said:


> Ou c'est comme vous avez déjà dit : frites épaisses de brasserie ? Ça colle avec les francophones ?



Pour pouvoir répondre, il faudrait que KnoxFrenchCoach nous dise si ce qu’il a en tête correspond à la photo que j’avais mise post #2.

Si c’est le cas, en France on appelle ça des *potatoes* (ben si – ce n’est ni le premier ni certainement le dernier franglicisme) ou éventuellement des *frites rustiques*, mais cette dernière appellation peut aussi désigner des frites épaisses. Des frites, c’est-à-dire des pommes de terre coupées en bâtonnet, ce qui n’est pas le cas de la photo du post 2.

Au Canada, ça se dit des *patates grecques* (je vois que cette appellation est également reprise par des sites français, mais ce n’est toutefois pas, me semble-t-il, une appellation très répandue en France).

*frites épaisses de brasserie* pour désigner des frites larges, pourquoi pas, personnellement je n’ai jamais entendu ce terme (en tout cas dans sa forme longue, i.e. avec *de brasserie*), bien qu’il se trouve en effet sur certains sites.

Pour désigner ces frites épaisses, je connais *frites larges / épaisses* et *pont-neuf* (mais, pour ce qui est de ce dernier terme, je ne l’emploie pas et l’entend peu).

Et ici, quelques points de repères avec de belles photos qui mettent sérieusement l’eau à la bouche (en tout cas à la mienne).

(post croisé avec celui de Nicomon )


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Yeah but in America steak fries are just thick fries like in l'irlandais' post. I guess there's no simple term for that in French. Potato wedges might not be the same thing always. The patates grecques seem to have other spices on them,  so that might be something more specific than just "thicker than usual fries."  I suppose the frites rustiques (after doing an image search) could comprise steak fries?  Or yes, like you said k@t, something just like "frites larges" haha?

I'm no fry expert though... donc, au revoir ce fil lol!


----------



## Nicomon

k@t said:


> Au Canada, ça se dit des *patates grecques* (je vois que cette appellation est également reprise par des sites français, mais ce n’est toutefois pas, me semble-t-il, une appellation très répandue en France).


  C'est moi qui appelle les _potatoes_ des « _patates grecques_ ».  Je ne sais pas ce qui se dit en français ailleurs au Canada.
Je me demande si l'Irlandais ne voulait pas plutôt dire « _frites (épaisses) de *bistro *_» ?

*Edit :*  cross posted with S_C.
So clearly, we need a description of what KnoxFrenchCoach has in mind for "_steak fries_".   But given what he wrote in post 9 : 





> Je crois que je vais garder en mémoire potato wedge.


 My vote is on the description from that NYC website, and what's called _potatoes / frites rustiques  _on the website that k@t linked to in her last post.
And  _(deluxe) potatoes_ at McDonald's - France.


----------



## L'irlandais

Some nice ideas.  The OP is French from France, simply staying in USA.  So perhaps he can let us know.  I must confess that it was post #9 made me feel I simply had to weigh in, as for me it's not a good translation.
I think the use of "de brasserie" may be influenced by my living in Eastern France.  Steak-frites (steak and chips) is a classic dish in brasseries all across Europe, but especially in France and Belgium.  I don't think the dish is synonymous with bistros, but I may be wrong.  I think bistro is more of a small family run restaurant, while the idea of American steakhouse is more like Courtepaille, here in France.

Maybe simply, frites épaisse de restaurant, nice and thick, all the better to make Québécois Poutine with.


----------



## k@t

Nicomon said:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils disent ailleurs au Canada.


En googlant, j'ai vu de nombreux sites canadiens avec cette appellation (mais en effet comme le souligne Soleil, en plus d'être coupées en quartier, et d'avoir leur peau, elles semblent bien avoir des épices).

(J'ai présumé, possiblement hâtivement, que si ce qu'avait Knox en tête ne correspondait pas à la photo du post 2, il l'aurait dit - enfin ça m'a permis de voir de belles photos de frites sous toutes les coutures, tiens je m'en faire sauter quelques-unes, bon app'.)


----------



## Nicomon

L'irlandais said:


> Some nice ideas.  The OP is French from France, simply staying in USA.


  Oops... my mistake. 
You're right.  For some reason, I read it the other way around.

That said, I still think that he means the American "steak fries" described in post # 24.
We won't know until he comes back on this never ending thread. 
*
k@t :*  c'est après avoir lu la description des « _Deluxe Potatoes _» de McDo que j'ai mise au post 24 (on y mentionne « épicés ») 
que j'ai pensé à « patates grecques ». 

*L'irlandais :* oui, les frites qui servent à faire la poutine sont plus épaisses, plus graisseuses et moins croustillantes.
Au Québec, on dit d'ailleurs en langage familier « _une graisseuse_ » en parlant d'un cornet de frites de ce genre.

Mais pour moi (je parle de mon expérience québécoise) _steakhouse_ ne rime pas avec _brasserie_.
Si je dis _steakhouse_, je pense à des restos où la note à payer est souvent très élevée...
ou à des restos de type bistros, où elle est moins salée.
Dans une _brasserie_, on boit de la bière. Dans un _steakhouse_, ce sera plutôt du vin.


----------

